# new girl member



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi I'm Michelle, just joined recently so thot I'd introduce myself 

I'm 28, 5 foot 7 and weight 10 stone, been training for 6-7 weeks so far, my goal is to improve my strength for a powerlifting comp next year.. Also looking to enter nabba toned figure for the first time.

I've always been interested in fitness but don't seem to stick to it or do well unless I'm competing or have something to aim for.. Did really well at athletics when I was younger, trained a bit here and there when I was in the T.A. But since then (6years ago) I've not done a lot to keep myself fit.. So this is all quite new to me but I'm luvin it 

getting a lot of help, training and advice along the way from Team1 who has given me a training programme and diet to follow and everything is going well, still the same weight as i was to start with so losing fat and gaining muscle at the same time.

Diet is easy enough and I get one cheat day a week :-D which normally gets abused!

Will post progress pics, update profile and start my journal soon.. Looking forward to getting to know ppl on here, Thanx for having me


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Evening, welcome. Looking forward to seeing what kind of training your doing. Of course the pictures would be a treat ! Lol


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Welcome. Good luck with your goals


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Best of luck and welcome along Michelle!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

ooft michelle,your done for now your on here,sudden realisation that everything rab said about me and ser is true :lol:

its all lies really (just covering my ass phew)


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey Michelle Glad to see you have joined up, i have saw you semi nekkind:lol:

Btw, its Ser(not that you'd have guessed by the name haha)

Lots of good banter here....don't go into my journal, you will get FAT if you do:lol:

Welcome aboard, now come slay the uk-m'ers with me...  fellow Scot and already know each other an all that stuffs:laugh:

Seriously, enjoy the site, lots to learn lots of fun to be had etc.

really glad to see another close by lass here....am well chuffed! Have abandoned fb almost btw....are you stalking me? :confused1:


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

Welcome on board Michelle, :bounce:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

weeman said:


> ooft michelle,your done for now your on here,sudden realisation that everything rab said about me and ser is true :lol:
> 
> its all lies really (just covering my ass phew)


 :innocent:

we are innocent until proven guilty...and that won't happen for a year when she gets access to AL... :whistling:


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Welcome to Uk-m your learn alot here!x


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Welcome to the mad house Michelle! I'm sure you will find whatever help and support you need on your journey from here,

From your Avi I can see you already have a great base to build from, good luck achieving your goals.

And Ill apologise ahead of time for some of the comments that are bound to follow from some the boys, the sub total of there two brain cells tend turn to mush around attractive women.


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

I have more than two brain cells but I still find fit girls attractive...nothing wrong there Michelle is there? Appreciation on the female form is one of my greatest skills...and you got form!


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Ser said:


> :innocent:
> 
> we are innocent until proven guilty...and that won't happen for a year when she gets access to AL... :whistling:


Ahh your the most innocent of them all arnt ya chick


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Pain2Gain said:


> Welcome to the mad house Michelle! I'm sure you will find whatever help and support you need on your journey from here,
> 
> From your Avi I can see you already have a great base to build from, good luck achieving your goals.
> 
> And Ill apologise ahead of time for some of the comments that are bound to follow from some the boys, the sub total of there two brain cells tend turn to mush around attractive women.


See it as a compliment....but don't let their blowing smoke up yer erse go to your head:thumb: you have potential girlie, but you gotta work hard to get to stage though!



scobielad said:


> I have more than two brain cells but I still find fit girls attractive...nothing wrong there Michelle is there? Appreciation on the female form is one of my greatest skills...and you got form!


nothing wrong with finding someone attractive, but she is her for advice! a bit of banter is good....

she is a VERY attractive girlie, but lets not get to creepy stage:lol:

We DO want to see you up there chick and you can do it! :bounce: x


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Creepy? Only if you ask me nicely Ser...


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Pain2Gain said:


> Ahh your the most innocent of them all arnt ya chick


Michelle was warned bout us before she met us...and i have to ask...were we anything other than helpful? Did we make you feel like sleezy fookers undressing you?

(well we were, but we have some dignity:lol: didn't show it:laugh: )

you'll get used to it, if we have met you...well....its a time bomb:lol:

Are you worried? :devil2:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

sorry but can i just bypass the nice comments and get to the creepy stage? :lol:

michelle cancels photo shoot help and deletes ukm account lol


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Ser said:


> Hey Michelle Glad to see you have joined up, i have saw you semi nekkind:lol:
> 
> Btw, its Ser(not that you'd have guessed by the name haha)
> 
> ...


Thanx Ser  prob will have a wee nosey at ur journal  going to start mine soon.. If I can stay awake long enough.  x


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm up for being creepy too weeman....tag team? Just say the words mate!


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Fuk

Bri and Ser clearly have her in their sights....I will pray for her soul


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Welcome to UK-M Michelle


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Ser said:


> Michelle was warned bout us before she met us...and i have to ask...were we anything other than helpful? Did we make you feel like sleezy fookers undressing you?
> 
> (well we were, but we have some dignity:lol: didn't show it:laugh: )
> 
> ...


No uz were a great help.. Appreciated yous taking the time to come help out


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Michelle M said:


> Thanx Ser  prob will have a wee nosey at ur journal  going to start mine soon.. If I can stay awake long enough.  x


May God have mercy on your soul!!!!

and thats without adult lounge access:lol:

seriously chick, i know folks get scared...i won't rape you....unless you don't say no:lol:

Best come prepared for next strip down, a taser, pepper spray and a huge strap on will suffice......first two for Bri, the last for us to share:wub:



Team1 said:


> Fuk
> 
> Bri and Ser clearly have her in their sights....I will pray for her soul


 :whistling:


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

weeman said:


> sorry but can i just bypass the nice comments and get to the creepy stage? :lol:
> 
> michelle cancels photo shoot help and deletes ukm account lol


aw how come? Got my tazer ready n everything lol


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

scobielad said:


> I'm up for being creepy too weeman....tag team? Just say the words mate!


sorry mate,your not hench enough and this girl is that good looking you would actually sh1t,yep plain out just stand there and sh1t your knicks.

i did,but luckily Rab had prewarned me and i came wearing my manpax so she couldnt smell the fact i had shat in her presence.

kinda like the way medusa turns folk to stone,Michelle makes guys sh1t their knicks,Ser aint a guy and she even let a turtles head out,true story.


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Ser said:


> May God have mercy on your soul!!!!
> 
> and thats without adult lounge access:lol:
> 
> ...


It's not rape if u shout surprise ! Haha only kidding... Calm doon lol


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Michelle M said:


> No uz were a great help.. Appreciated yous taking the time to come help out


tick tick tick tock:lol:

sorry chick, just having a laugh....you are a very good looking lass....expect much worse here, its a male test orientated life....take it on the chin and learn to answer back smart.....and then out-lift them :lol: T'is the way of a male orientated world....you can go against it...or you can accept it and play them at it, the second option has worked great for me:wink: BTW you are HAWT! :tongue:


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

Welcome Michelle, happy training


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

weeman said:


> sorry mate,your not hench enough and this girl is that good looking you would actually sh1t,yep plain out just stand there and **** your knicks.
> 
> i did,but luckily Rab had prewarned me and i came wearing my manpax so she couldnt smell the fact i had shat in her presence.
> 
> kinda like the way medusa turns folk to stone,Michelle makes guys **** their knicks,Ser aint a guy and she even let a turtles head out,true story.


true....true.....DAMN HAWT! :drool:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

:lol: i can hear Rab's @Team1 heart failure at having us getting involved:lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Michelle M said:


> aw how come? Got my tazer ready n everything lol


wooohooo!! mind throw some water on me first for maximum tazerness pmsl


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

oooooft wait a minute.....ser has been added on facebook but i haveny?oooof am totally dissed!!!!!

tho in fairness,adding a ginge to your FB does lose you street cred at an alarming rate,and is equivalent of tattooing 'i have scabbies' on your forehead.


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Omg lol u guys r nuts.. Thanx for the warm welcome


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Michelle M said:


> aw how come? Got my tazer ready n everything lol


I like that idea....for at least a wee while i can have my wicked way whilst he is spazzing out on the floor:lol:



Michelle M said:


> It's not rape if u shout surprise ! Haha only kidding... Calm doon lol


SURPRISE!!!!


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

weeman said:


> oooooft wait a minute.....ser has been added on facebook but i haveny?oooof am totally dissed!!!!!
> 
> tho in fairness,adding a ginge to your FB does lose you street cred at an alarming rate,and is equivalent of tattooing 'i have scabbies' on your forehead.


Spoke to u on fb the other day too


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Welcome to the madhouse chicky:lol:

Join us in our insanity...makes the diet so much easier to deal with when you are a bit 'no right' :laugh:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Michelle M said:


> my goal is to improve my strength for a powerlifting comp next year..


Welcome. What does your current training look like for this?


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Michelle M said:


> Spoke to u on fb the other day too


Feeling very left out here...not hench enough...ah well...fair enough.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Michelle M said:


> Spoke to u on fb the other day too


he was on fb, i saw him!!!! he IGNORED you chicky!! he is a ginger cvnt!! i'll send you my number, i will take a while but WON'T IGNORE YOU like that ginger [email protected]:lol:

Btw, he hasn't been on fb, just thought i'd stand a better chance:laugh:

He said he replied...but i think he is a liar, and ginger......and stinks of gingerism........my number is much better for contact:devil2:


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

MattGriff said:


> Welcome. What does your current training look like for this?


Just started a journal


----------



## Brawn (Jun 9, 2010)

weeman said:


> sorry mate,your not hench enough and this girl is that good looking you would actually sh1t,yep plain out just stand there and sh1t your knicks.
> 
> i did,but luckily Rab had prewarned me and i came wearing my manpax so she couldnt smell the fact i had shat in her presence.
> 
> kinda like the way medusa turns folk to stone,Michelle makes guys sh1t their knicks,Ser aint a guy and she even let a turtles head out,true story.


Lol Your not hench enough!!!!! Ha Ha Ha What a put down. I just spat my coffee out at that!!

Hello Miss.

Enjoy. And ignore the pillocks. They would be to scared to say "hi" if they weren't on there keyboards.

Its the way of the internet. You can be any one you want, yet so many tend to want to be idiots.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

i can't send my number cause you ain't been here long enough....ask Rab for my number

I won't harrass.... :innocent:

Pinnocchio i am:laugh:


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

scobielad said:


> Feeling very left out here...not hench enough...ah well...fair enough.


Sorry doing too many things at once lol.. No good at multi tasking when tired


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Brawn said:


> Lol Your not hench enough!!!!! Ha Ha Ha What a put down. I just spat my coffee out at that!!
> 
> Hello Miss.
> 
> ...


We actually know her:rolleyes:

now she is scared though:scared:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

tired means vulrenable....do you want me to put the kettle on? i can make ya a cuppa and rub yer back....just hop on down:wink:


----------



## Brawn (Jun 9, 2010)

Ser said:


> We actually know her:rolleyes:
> 
> now she is scared though:scared:


I kinda guessed that. I meant the 'real' odd ones. you know to whom I am referring. They will be along shortly......

....No I didn't call you shortly.


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

No thank Ser... Need to sleep with one eye open lol.. U guys coming on Thursday? Defos a bit nervous now mg:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

aye we will be there hen,just gotta pick up fin from nursery at between 11-11.30 (depends when they let him out of cage) then fire over.

actually am aying fire over,dont know where its being done pmsl where is it i forgot to ask?


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

weeman said:


> aye we will be there hen,just gotta pick up fin from nursery at between 11-11.30 (depends when they let him out of cage) then fire over.
> 
> actually am aying fire over,dont know where its being done pmsl where is it i forgot to ask?


we will b there about 11 ish.. If ur not there we will just get started n do what we can


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Am really looking forward to how you have come on, all the opening post joking aside...you had better make me look like biffa bacon! OR we are gonna make sure Rab takes all of your carbs away:laugh:

Try getting though the day with no carbs:cursing: Its a biatch:cursing:

 still super friendly cause you is hawtstuff! :laugh:


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Michelle M said:


> we will b there about 11 ish.. If ur not there we will just get started n do what we can


Read that wrong.... It at the same place u were at last time


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Michelle M said:


> we will b there about 11 ish.. If ur not there we will just get started n do what we can


no.....Fin doesn't stop till half past 11.....you NEED to wait!!!!!!

I have neg rep power doncha know:lol:


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Ser said:


> Am really looking forward to how you have come on, all the opening post joking aside...you had better make me look like biffa bacon! OR we are gonna make sure Rab takes all of your carbs away:laugh:
> 
> Try getting though the day with no carbs:cursing: Its a biatch:cursing:
> 
> still super friendly cause you is hawtstuff! :laugh:


Lol thanks.. I've still got a fat ass.. But need my carbs for my tiny wee shoulders


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Ser said:


> no.....Fin doesn't stop till half past 11.....you NEED to wait!!!!!!
> 
> I have neg rep power doncha know:lol:


What's that Ser??


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Michelle, i know we like to have banter, just keep knuckling down, the stubborn stuff is your genetics, hormone based etc.....just get right down to the nitty gritty, getting there is a lesson, a body lesson and a mental lesson! just hang tight, listen to Rab, he will get you to where you need to be, if you ain't there, he will tell you to pull out and work for another comp....think of him like your Yoda......do not ask, just do!

All joking aside, i'd really like to see you own this, its well within your reach....so just do it!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Michelle M said:


> Just started a journal


Am I missing something? I cannot see it - do you have a link?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Welcome :devil2:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Welcome Michelle, Enjoy the banter with all of the lunatics but the hard part is keeping focused on the difficult work that is true, intense training. Good luck!!


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

A baptism of fire for Michelle with the Weeman and Ser

:lol:

Michelle trains at my gym and been helping her a bit. Only new to weight training but maki

Rapid progress and very very hard working. She has what it takes to make something of her physique for sure


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

now then .


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

MattGriff said:


> Am I missing something? I cannot see it - do you have a link?


I did post it last night.. Think it mite need approval or something.. As something came up but it went away quick so I couldn't read it all


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Started a journal last night.. It's not up yet.. Anyone know y??


----------



## Pandy (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi there.

Hope you enjoy yourself on here!


----------



## Baines46 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome, seem to learn something new everyday since I have been on here, good bunch of guy and girls :thumb:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

nice to c ya to c ya nice 

funny how the ladys always get many more welcomes than the boys :lol:


----------



## Hannibal (Jul 4, 2012)

Simspin said:


> nice to c ya to c ya nice
> 
> funny how the ladys always get many more welcomes than the boys :lol:


I know i think i got 5 Hi's never mind 5 pages.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Hello and welcome.

Something tells me you'll do just great round here :wink:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

welcome in amigo, im sure youll love it here :thumb:


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Thank everyone for a nice welcome :laugh:


----------



## HunnyXBunny (Nov 23, 2012)

From one new gal to another, hiya x

A fellow Scot too!

I'm the same height as yourself although a fair bit lighter at around 9 stone, You look a LOT better than I do though, I would kill for a stomach like that, :wub:


----------



## mrproc (Oct 26, 2013)

welcome mate


----------

